# My Theme for this years Haunt



## TrailofDarkness (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey! It's Me again! This year I plan on doing not much of a theme but this is the order of Appearance. 
*1.* ScareTaker to lead them to entrance through long hallway to freak em' out a bit.

*2.*Spooky quiet area with surprise Zombie(s).

*3.*Long hallway of smoke and strobe light at end of it with a guy coming out of left side of the hallway looking a little like the tall guy from "The Strangers" with a bloody cleaver.

*4.*Narrow NARROW Hallway with turns and curtains and Bloody skulls hanging down!

*5.*Blacklight room with table and guy with a chainsaw which is me!

*6.*Zombie scares them out!!!!!!

It's about 2 minutes long really and its a backyard haunted house. So TELL me What you think about it! Give me your IDEAS!!!!!! RATE,COMMENT,SUBSCRIBE!!!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Overall it sounds good, but I have an instant aversion whenever I hear "The Strangers". In 2008, we had a "The Strangers" station and it was total failure, but that had as much to do with execution as it did the subject matter. Half of our patrons had no idea what was happening (didn't recognize the setting), and almost none of them were frightened. Use some poetic license and take it step further.


----------



## TrailofDarkness (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh its not a "The Strangers" Setting its just a mask that looks like the tall guy's mask.

P.S. Explain what "Poetic License" Means.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

TrailofDarkness said:


> Oh its not a "The Strangers" Setting its just a mask that looks like the tall guy's mask.
> 
> P.S. Explain what "Poetic License" Means.


"Make it your own", that is, use the characters but don't necessarily stick to the "script" - embellish it.


----------



## TrailofDarkness (Feb 20, 2010)

I got ya. Thanks very much!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds good man but geez only 2 minutes? To make it last a bit longer try maybe getting your caretaker to lead them in and tell them a short story or something because 2 minutes is good and all but why have 2 minutes when you have the potential for at least 5+!!! Great ideas though I like all of them (especially the chainsaw room )


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe, so you have an idea with sets, you could have the entrance be a graveyard and the building be a mortuary, just so you can have something in mind whne building. I kind of don't think this will need a story (because of time) but if there was one, the "caretaker" ran the mortuary, until his death in 1894 (I don't know if where you live will fit the time period but it can easily be changed) He was hit by a van of gypsies as he was leaving one day(I don't know if that is the plural of gypsy but whatever, also i don't mean a modern day van, but a horse drawn one of course) and as an apology they brought him back to life, but the spell of the gypsy only works on halloween (or when ever you do this) also their power was so strong they brought to life the whole grave yard.


----------

